# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Gjon Buzuku (1555)

## StormAngel

Gjon Buzuku

 Hyrje

Gjon Buzuku është autori i parë i njohur deri më sot i letërsisë shqiptare. Veprat në gjuhën shqipe gjatë shekujve të parë të pushtimit osman janë të pakta. Më e vjetra prej tyre që ka mbëritur deri në ditët tona, është "Meshari i Gjon Buzukut (1555). Kush ishte autori, nga ishte, ku punoi, mbi ç'baza arriti ta shkruante e ta botonte librin e vet, janë pyetje që ende nuk kanë gjetur një përgjigjje të plotë. ndonjë gjë të paktë që dimë për jetën e autorit, për vështirësinë që hasi, për punën, qëllimin dhe për kohën kur e shkroi ose e botoi veprën e vet e mësojmë vetëm nga pasthënia e librit. Gjon Buzuku ishte një prift katolik, një famulltar i thjeshtë, që, me sa duket, punoi në Shqipërinë e Veriut, jo larg vendit ku e botoi veprën e tij ndoshta në trevën e Ulqinit e të Tivarit. Siç na thotë vetë, veprën e filloi më 20 mars 1554
Dhe e mbaroi më 5 janar të 1555, koha që punoi për shqipërimin, ose për botimin e saj nuk del e qartë.
Libri, ashtu siç është sot, ka 188 faqe, i mungojnë 16 faqet e para, por edhe disa të tjera nëpër mes. Kështu që, duke mos pasur as kopertinë, as faqen e parë, nuk dimë as titullin e tij të vërtetë dhe as vendin e botimit etj. Është kjo një fatkeqësi apo fatmirësi, s'mund ta themi dot. Ndoshta, po t'a kishte kopertinën ose edhe faqen e parë, libri mund të ishte zhdukur, sepse, me sa duket, ka qenë në listën e atyre librave që kane qenë ndaluar nga kisha katolike e Romës.
Kështu që janë zhdukur nga qarkullimi të gjitha kopjet e tij dhe mbeti vetëm kjo që është e gjymtuar. Kjo , ndoshta është arsyeja që ajo sot gjendet vetëm në një kopje, të fshehur e të harruar që i ka shpëtuar syrit të inkuizicionit.
Kopja që gjendet, me sa duket ka qenë përdorur shumë. Veç fletëve të grisura, në shumë faqe anash ka shënime e emra priftërinjsh që, me sa duket , e kanë pasur nëpër duar. 
Përmbajtja e librit është fetare dhe kryesisht me pjesë liturgjie, pjesë që lexohen e recitohen vetëm prej klerikëve në shërbesat kishtare. Përkthim i një libri latinisht i shkruar me alfabetin latin. Për disa disa tinguj të shqipes, si: q, gj, th, dh, z, x, etj; që nuk i ka gjuha latine, autori përdor pesë shkronja që kanë përngjasim me disa shkronja të alfabetit cirilik. Gjuha e veprës është ajo e dialektit të Shqipërisë Veriore e Perëndimore. Këtë alfabet do ta përdorin edhe autorët pas tij, me ndonjë ndryshim të vogël. 
Përmbajtja e veprës dëshmon për përdorimin e shqipes në shërbesat fetare. Jemi në kohën kur në Evropë kishte shpërthyer lëvizja për t'u shkëputur nga kisha katolike e Romës, lëvizja që njihet me emrin protestantizëm. Një nga kërkesat kryesore të kësaj lëvizje ishte që shërbesat kishtare të bëhen në gjuhën amtare. Edhe Buzuku, me sa duket, ecën në këtë rrugë, edhe pse kjo është në kundërshtim me urdhërat e Vatikanit. Nga ato që thotë në pasthënie, duket se Buzuku nuk hyri rastësisht në këtë rrugë. 
Në rrethanat që ishin krijuar në Shqipëri nga pushtimi osman, kisha katolike e Romës ishte e detyruar të bënte lëshime për t'i vënë fre islamizmit të popullsisë shqiptare. Këtë gjë e kuptoi dhe e shfrytëzoi Buzuku, i nisur jo vetëm nga qëllime fetare por edhe atdhetare. 
I ndikuar nga idetë e lëvizjes protestante, Buzuku iu vu punës qe besimtarët shqiptare shkrimin e shenjtë ta merrnin drejtpërdrejtë në gjuhën amtare. Nga ana tjetër, si atdhetar, ai desh të bënte dicka për popullin e vet dhe është i vetëdijshëm se me punën e tij do t'i shërbente popullit të vet, jo vetëm për të dëgjuar e kuptuar përmbajtjen e disa ceremonive kishtare, por edhe se ajo përbën pikënisjen e shkrimit të gjuhës shqipe drejtuar masave shqiptare. Me veprën e tij ai mundohej të afirmonte individualitetin shqiptar. Vepra e Buzukut nuk ka vetëm meritë letrare, por është edhe një hap i guximshëm kulturor, që bën pjesë në luftën e popullit shqiptar për çlirim e përparim. Këto probleme e kanë munduar për një kohë të gjatë autorin, prandaj ai shkruan në pasthënie <<U Doni Gjoni, biri i Bdek Buzukut , tue u kujtuom shumë herë se gjuha jonë nukë kish gjo të të ndigluom (që të jetë dëgjuar) nse shkruomit shenjtë, nse dashunit nse botëse, sanë, desha me u dedigune përsa mujta me ditune, me zbritunë (me ndriçue) pak mendetë e atyne që ndiglojinë >>
Të ndriçojmë mendjet e njerëzve, pra ky ka qenë edhe njeri nga qëllimet për të cilin e shqipëroi dhe botoi Buzuku veprën e tij. Madje Buzuku ecën edhe më përpara. Në Mesharin e tij gjendet dhe kjo lutje që nuk gjendet në asnjë meshar të botës: Gjithë popullsinë e krishtene, ndër Arbanit ata n'mortajet largo, ty të lusmë. O Zot. Te Arbëria, pra aty i rreh zemra Buzukut. Nga të gjitha këto del qartë se me veprën e Buzukut kemi një vazhdimësi të kulturës shqipëtare dhe në kushtet e vështira të pushtimit osman, kulturë që te humanistet u përfaqësua me vepra kryesisht në gjuhën latine, që ishte gjuha e kulturës së kohës dhe që u pasurua më vonë me veprat e Budit, Bardhit, Bogdanit et , në gjuhën shqipe.
Që nga botimi deri më 1740, gati dy shekuj Meshari ishte një vepër e humbur, një vepër e panjohur. Më 1740, atë e zbuloi në Biblotekën e Propaganda Fides afër Romës autori gjakovar Gjon Kazazi. Ky zbulim bëri bujë të madhe, sepse është libri i parë në gjuhën shqipe. Pas kësaj çështja mbeti përsëri në heshtje edhe për më tepër se një shekull deri më 190 , kur e rizbuloi arbëreshi Pal Skiroi po jo më në Biblotekën Propagada Fides, por në Biblotekën e Vatikanit, në Romë, ku gjendet edhe sot. Me 1932 libri u fotokopjua në tri kopje, njëra nga të cilat gjendet në Biblotekën tonë Kombëtare. Më 1968 gjuhëtari ynë i shquar Eqerem Cabej, bëri një botim shkencor të veprës së Buzukut, duke e shoqëruar me një studim më të gjerë për gjuhën dhe meritat e autorit.
Gjuha e pasur e librit dhe drejtëshkrimi përgjithësisht i ngulitur dëshmojnë se kjo vepër duhet te jetë mbështetur në një traditë të mëparshme të shkrimit të shqipes kishëtare, traditë që rrebeshet e kohërave të vështira që kaloi vendi ynë, me sa duket e kanë marrë me vehte. Por edhe libri i Buzukut krijoji padyshim një traditë për autorë që erdhën pas tij. Të shkruaje në shqip një libër fetar në një kohë kur kjo gjuhë nuk ishte lëvruar si gjuhë kulture, nuk ishte e lehtë. Buzuku ia doli mbane veç të tjerash edhe pse shfrytëzoi pasurinë e gjuhës pupullore si dhe mjaft fjalë të lashta, që ndoshta, i përkisnin traditës së shkrimit të shqipes para tij.
Gjuha e veprës ka në bazë të folmen e Shqipërisë Verilindore, por të bie në sy përpjekja për ta ngritur atë mbi dialektin nga është nisur. Në veprën e Buzukut gjejmë ndonjëherë edhe pjesë të një proze tregimtare, të një proze me vlera letrare, që dallohet për mjeshtërinë e përdorimit të fjalës, dhe sigurinë e ndërtimeve gjuhësore pak a shumë të qëndrueshme. Meshari i Buzukut ka rëndësi shumë të madhe për historinë gjuhës së shkruar shqipe. Duke krahasuar gjuhën e Buzukut me shqipen e sotme, vërehen zhvillime të ndryshme që ka pasur gjuha jonë që nga shekulli XVI e deri më sot, gati për pesë shekuj.

----------

rebrafi (14-06-2017)

----------


## Fiori

*Pasthënia e "Mesharit" të Gjon Buzukut (1555) :*

U Donih Gjoni,biri hi Bdek(1) Buzukut, tue u kujtuom(2) shumë herë se gluha jonëh
 nukë kish gjaa të endigluom(3) ensëh shkruomit shenjtë(4), ensëh dashunit(5) sëh 
botësë sanëh(6), desha me u fëdigunëh(7) për saa mujtah meh ditunëh, meh zdritunë 
pak mendetë e atyneh qi t'eh endiglonjinëh, për seh ata tëh mundëh mernëh(8) saa hi
 naltë e hi mujtunë(9) e hi përmishëriershim(10) anshtë Zotynë atyneh qi tah duonë em 
gjithëh zemërë. U lus enbas sodi maa shpesh të vinih em kishëh, përseh ju kini meh 
gjegjunë(11) ordhëninë e Tinëzot. E atëh nëh enbaroshi(12), Zotynëh tëh ketëh mishërier
enbii juu, e atah qi u munduonëh dierie tash maa mos u mondonjënëh.E ju t'ini tëh 
zgjiedhunitë e Tinëh Zot, e përherë Zotynë kaa meh klenëh me juu: ju tueh endiekunë tëh 
dërejtënë e tueh lanë tëh shtrenbënë; e këta(13) ju tueh baam,Zotynë ka me shtuom endër
 juu,se tëh korëtë tajh(14) tëh englatetëh(15) dierie ensëh vjelash, e të vjelëtë dierie ensë 
enbiellash.

E u' maa due tëh enbaronj vepërënë teme, Tinë Zot tueh përqyem. Endëh vjetët MDLIV 
njëhzet dit endëh mars zuna enfiill e enbarova endëh vjetët MDLV, endëh kallënduor V dit.
E seh për fat nëh keshë kun enbëh endonjë vend fëjyem(16), u duoh tuk të jetëh fajtëh, aih
qi tëh jetë maa hi ditëshim seh u', atah fajh e lus tah trajtonjëh(17) endë e mirë. Përseh nukë
çuditëm seh në paça fëjyem,këjo tueh klenëh maa e para vepërë e fort e fështirëh për tëh 
vepëruom enbëh gluhët tanëh. Përseh mund mund e qëllonjinë(18), se fajh të mos banjinë; 
përseh përherë ëndajh tah nukë mundëh jeshëh u' tueh enbajtunëh njëh klishëh enbëh të dyy 
anët mëh duhë meh shërbyem. E tash u jam enfalëh gjithëveh, e lutëni Tinëh Zonëh endeh për
muoh. 



*Shënim :* 

"Pasthënia ..." është nxjerrë nga fotokopja e origjinalit,që ruhet në Bibliotekën Kombëtare, Tiranë. 
Origjinali gjindet në bibliotekën e Vatikanit,Romë,me këtë shënim katalogu : R.G. Liturgia III,194.
Kjo pasthënie është i vetmi dokument (deri me tani) që na mëson se kush qe autori i librit dhe kur 
u përkthye e u botue ky libër. 



*Sqarime :* 
( 1) Bdek, Benedekt.
( 2) Tue u kujtuom, tue kujtue, tue sjellë në mend.
( 3) Të endigloum, që kupton.
( 4) Ensëh shkruomit shenjtë, prej shkrimit të shenjtë, prej librave fetarë,
( 5) Ensë dashunit, prej dashurisë.
( 6) Botësë sanëh, gjindjes, popullit tonë.
( 7) Me u fëdigunëh, me u mundue, lodhë.
( 8) Tëh mundëh mernëh, të mund të marrin me mend,të marrin vesh.
( 9) Hi mujtunë, i fuqishëm.
(10) Hi përmishëriershim, fort i mëshirueshëm.
(11) Meh gjegjunë, me gëgjue.
(12) E atëh nëh enbaroshi, e taë punë në e bëfshi,e në veprofshi kështu.
(13) Këta, këtë,këtë gjë.
(14) Tajh, tuaj.
(15) Tëh englatetëh, të zgjatet.
(16) Fëjyem, gabuar.
(17) Tah trajtonjëh, ta ndreqë.Tueh klenëh etj.:kuptohet që kjo është e para vepër që përkthen Buzuku;
        mund të nënkuptohet edhe se ai nuk njeh tjetër vepër të përkthyer para tij.
(18) Nukë mund e qëllonjinë etj., nuk mund t'ia qëllonin aq mirë punës sa të mos bënin gabim.

----------


## shigjeta

*Luçia Nadin: Meshari është botuar në Venecia, Buzuku frat françeskan*

Meshari i Gjon Buzukut është shtypur në Venecia. Kjo është teza që albanologia dhe studiuesja italiane Luçia Nadin prezantoi dje në konferencën shkencore të mbajtur në Bibliotekën Kombëtare. Nga ana tjetër, sipas saj, Gjon Buzuku kishte qenë një frat françeskan në Venecia. Këto të dhëna për librin e parë të gjuhës ajo i ka hedhur edhe në librin dygjuhësh Shqipëria e rigjetur, botuar nga Onufri. Nadin beson se ka arritur të vërtetojë këtë tezë të hedhur më parë nga Rrota, Zojsi, Çabej. Këta studiues të njohur i kanë qëndruar tezës së një botimi venecian, ndonëse librit i mungon frontespici me të gjitha këto të dhëna. Luçia Nadin, e cila edhe më parë është e njohur për studimet mbi Shqipërinë, mbi kërkimet për Statutet e Shkodrës, i mbështet përfundimet e saj mbi analizën e ilustrimeve grafike të traditës së botimeve veneciane të fillimit të 500-s. Drejtori i Bibliotekës Kombëtare, Aurel Plasari, kujtoi se kjo konferencë vjen në një kontekst të veçantë, pasi Meshari qëndron i ekspozuar këto ditë për publikun shqiptar. Në fjalën e saj, Nadin theksoi se mbërriti te Meshari dhe te teza e botimit venecian përmes një studimi dedikuar botuesit të Barletit, Bernardino de Vitali. Botimet e marra në shqyrtim i dhanë mundësinë të gjente ngjashmëri të paraqitjes grafike, por edhe të tipografisë së shkronjave mes këtyre botimeve veneciane të 1510-1520 dhe Mesharit të Buzukut. Bernardino de Vitali është një ndër botuesit më të mëdhenj në panoramën e aktivitetit botues venecian të 1500-s dhe e theksoj, botues i Marin Barletit. Duke studiuar Bernardino de Vitali, mu desh të merresha edhe me botues të tjerë me të cilët ai mund të kishte bashkëpunuar. Duke u marrë me këto botime, hasa fillimisht në dy figura, të cilat ishin të pranishme edhe në Mesharin e Gjon Buzukut. Atëherë kuptova se pikënisja mund të ishte studimi i aparatit figurativ të Mesharit, një aparat jo shumë i pasur sepse libri është një botim ekonomik, me jo shumë shpenzime, thekson Nadin. Përmes një videoprojeksioni, studiuesja paraqet figurinat që ka gjetur. Ëngjëllin Orate, që Nadin e kishte gjetur te Meshari, e kishte hasur në një botim më të hershëm, një Bibël e vitit 1512 botuar nga Bernardino Stanino, praktikë që e ka gjetur më pas edhe në botimet e Bernadinio Benalio, të dy miq të ngushtë. Studiuesja i referohet praktikës veneciane të pjesës së parë të 500-s, të vendosjes së figurave të profetëve brenda kornizave të vogla të zbukuruara. Për disa figura të Mesharit kisha gjetur përkatëset që më çonin në vitet 1510-1520. Ishin këto elementë që dëshmonin për një botim venecian, thekson Nadin. Në vazhdën e argumenteve ajo u referohet edhe shkronjave të mëdha, të zbukuruara, që stilizoheshin edhe me figura të ndryshme brenda tyre. Kjo ishte vetëm njëra anë e studimit, ndërsa tjetra lidhet pikërisht me pyetjen: kush ishte Gjon Buzuku? Nadin kundërshton idenë se ai mund ta ketë botuar këtë libër duke u ndodhur në një vend tjetër e jo në Venecia. Ai jetonte në Venecia, shërbente si frat në Kuvendin e San Jobit dhe mendoj se Meshari u shkrua së pari për komunitetin emigrant shqiptar në Venecia, thekson Nadin. Faktin që ky libër është i pari në shqip, Nadin e shpjegon me motivin se Buzuku e shkroi për ti dhënë një shtysë gjuhës shqipe që në atë kohë ishte në rrezik asimilimi. Këtë e shpjegon me integrimin e menjëhershëm të komunitetit shqiptar, por edhe të pranisë së një komuniteti të madh sllav. Duke iu referuar kësaj shpërfaqjeje shqiptare, Nadin thekson se në vitet që i paraprinë Mesharit, gjenden një sërë botimesh si ai i vitit 1554 Vita di Scanderbeg i Barlezio di P. Rocca, por botimet mes viteve 1540-1550, synonin të tregonin rolin e Shqipërisë si tokë e krishterë në Ballkan. Meshari mbyllet me një lutje në San Jobi (Shën Xhobi). Vetëm në Venecia, në zonën e qytetit përdorej termi Shën për profetët dhe vetëm në këtë qytet në fund të librit vendosej një lutje specifike për shenjtin mbrojtës të kishës, thekson Nadin. Dëshmitë e fundit studiuesja i sjell nga afresket e Kishës së Shën Sebastianit, ku dy engjëj mbajnë në dorë një kapak libri ku shënohet data 23 nëntor 1555. Ne mund të hamendësojmë se ky shënon vitin e themelimit të kishës, por është në fakt viti i publikimit të Mesharit, thotë Nadin, e cila në një konferencë që do të mbajë sot në Muzeun Historik Kombëtar, do të shpalosë fotografitë e afreskut ku është gjetur flamuri i Skënderbeut në Kishën e Shën Sebastianit në Venedik.

_Oliverta Lila  - Shqip_

----------

